# Moving to Australia in Jan 2016 from Bangalore..



## ramkrrisnabpoddar (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello,

I am holding Australian PR and moving to Australia in Jan 2016. Would like to hear from someone travelling in the same month...!!


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Which city are you moving and what VISA type(189 or 190) ?


----------



## ramkrrisnabpoddar (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi Kishore,

Sub Class 189 - thinking on Sydney or Melbourne. How about u?

Regards,
Ramkrrisna


----------



## syedmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey,

Even I'm planning along the same lines... looking at cost, I think Mel is my best option...


----------



## ramkrrisnabpoddar (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey Syed, yes even I think so, did you decide the date?


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I am planning to move in Jan mid week or early Feb from Bangalore .Lets catch up before that


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi all moving on Dec 12th


----------



## ramkrrisnabpoddar (Oct 18, 2015)

VDwivedi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am planning to move in Jan mid week or early Feb from Bangalore .Lets catch up before that


Sure Dwivedi,

Could you please share your email id?

Regards


----------



## aushopeful (Oct 19, 2015)

Congrats sir. Can you please suggest any consultant you used (like Y-Axis, Apex) for getting PR?


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

VDwivedi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am planning to move in Jan mid week or early Feb from Bangalore .Lets catch up before that


V r in the same boat Vdwivedi 
BTW have you got the job? Which visa are you moving on ??


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Mine was Opeluntus and they are really good.Trustworthy


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

here you go buddy ...*<SNIP>*

*Please don't use personal information in your posts - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

*Hola*



PRTOHEAVEN said:


> V r in the same boat Vdwivedi
> BTW have you got the job? Which visa are you moving on ??


Oh Cool.I got mine 189 and preparing for job search @Oz.Can we all catch up on whats up group.?


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Dec will too early for me Murali.But you can guide us once you move there.You will be our undisputed Leader


----------



## murali1201 (Apr 22, 2015)

sure dear ... PM me


----------



## ramkrrisnabpoddar (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello VDwivedi and Murali1201, have you guys decided, MEL or SYD? Have you started interacting with consultants? I did not get the positive response.


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Dude,
How to contact you .cant post email id here.Any idea?


----------



## ramkrrisnabpoddar (Oct 18, 2015)

Could you pls tell me your complete name...


----------



## syedmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Mel for now... I am thinking about the actual move and it scares me.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys , I'm on the same lines , PM me your cell no if possible .


----------



## ramkrrisnabpoddar (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey Syedmal, I m sure we all know that its a big decision to relocate to a new country altogether but have courage and positive mindset. Trust me, your confidence is gonna be key and I appreciate Expatforum for giving us as an opportunity to know each other..so you're not alone..we all can deal with the situation whatever it may be...!!


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Absolutely agree with you Ram


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi you can find me as* <SNIP>*.Hope I am not violating any forum rules.I don't like rules to be broken

*See Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Ram and Murali I am planning for Sydney as of now if things work accordingly.I also got some contacts there and would love to forward you that email.


----------



## VDwivedi (Jun 4, 2015)

Syed mere bhai. Darta kyon hai, Ghabrata kyon hai ?We Indian are the largest Migrants in Oz even Chinese are now on second spot.Don't worry we Indian have there very strong community.
So just chill and not to worry


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

VDwivedi said:


> Oh Cool.I got mine 189 and preparing for job search @Oz.Can we all catch up on whats up group.?


Hi , I had PMed you my no..has the group been formed ?


----------



## pumbaa_g (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi guys, I am also planning to move by Jan-Feb. Do you have a Whatsapp group? please let me know whom to PM to get added


----------



## ymahendar (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi pumbaa,
I also applied for 263111, 
how is the job market for Computer Network Systems Engineer?
thanks


----------



## pravs42187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Guys, I am planning to go to Sydney in Mar16, How can I send you guys my India mobile number or get your numbers to be in touch?


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

pravs42187 said:


> Hi Guys, I am planning to go to Sydney in Mar16, How can I send you guys my India mobile number or get your numbers to be in touch?


Hey unable to send you private message, i have created this whatsapp group. Please share ur details


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,

I am also moving to Sydney, 261313 - 189. I am relocating on April 17th.


----------



## anoop_vn (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All,
From Bangalore, still waiting for grant, which i hope is any time. 
Plan to move to Melbourne in late March and early April.


----------



## Shaik_PR_India (Jan 30, 2016)

ramkrrisnabpoddar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am holding Australian PR and moving to Australia in Jan 2016. Would like to hear from someone travelling in the same month...!!


Hi,
I will be travelling to Melbourne in June-2016 on 189 visa. Please respond if someone is planning to relocate in late June, and early July.

Regards,
Shaik


----------



## pravs42187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi, can you please post the wat'sup group name?


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi PRTOHEAVEN,

Can you also PM me the whatsapp group? I will be reaching melbourne by feb 20th.


----------



## pravs42187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys, anyone having Informatica experience? There is currently requirement for Sr Informatica developer in Melb location who can join within 1 months having PR.Candidate located outside Australia can give interview.


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

HI Pravs,

Can you fwd me the details ? Is it in seek?



pravs42187 said:


> Guys, anyone having Informatica experience? There is currently requirement for Sr Informatica developer in Melb location who can join within 1 months having PR.Candidate located outside Australia can give interview.


----------



## pravs42187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Harish/Group Members,

Please go through the below link.You can see other openings as well.Let me know if your skills matching with any of these open positions.I can further discuss with the job poster.

applicanttrackingsystem.co/Careers/ANVAYA-ANALYTICS-LAB-PTY-LTD-

Also, can you pls tell me how can I PM or contact other members? I want to be part of the wat'sapp group.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Bangalore to Melb, 11th Feb(with family). PM me if anyone travelling around the same date and interested to form a company


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Bangalore to Melb, 11th Feb(with family). PM me if anyone travelling around the same date and interested to form a company


do you have job in hand?


----------



## pravs42187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone in this thread with IT DataWarehousing experience of 7-10 years moving to Australia in near future?


----------



## pravs42187 (Oct 24, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Bangalore to Melb, 11th Feb(with family). PM me if anyone travelling around the same date and interested to form a company


Hi Ramesh,
Are you planning to move permanently or it's just a visit and you will come back?Also, have you got any offer or you will go there and search.For accommodation, have you booked any, Can you please suggest?


----------

